# Transition Scout vs Patrol? Or am I barking up the wrong tree?



## SlowAndSteady (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey, new guy here.

Although I'm in good physical shape, I'd like to start mountain biking for exercise and for exploring pretty trails around me. I live near Tiger Mountain (WA), so I know my area is crawling with trails that I've never been on.

I'm 6', 185 lbs, 32" inseam. My goal is to pedal up whatever trail I'll be coming down later, so I'm not after taking a lift to then descent at collar-bone-breaking speeds. Yes, I'd like some speed, some jumps, but for the most part think trails that can be pedaled up, with some that maybe take a forest service road for the ascent and the trail for the descent. I guess that's "all mountain" or "trail" riding?

After a lot of reading and looking at reviews, the Transition Scout came onto my radar. I want an aluminum bike and the GX build is in my price range. However, I know the Patrol is the answer for some, so I think the aluminum GX in that is still an option. I'd like to demo both, but I'm not sure I can make it up to Bellingham and may end up with a demo in a local dealer's neighborhood. Maybe that's a mistake.

Am I looking at the right bikes? Thoughts on one versus the other? Or should I be considering something else? I'd like to stick to $4K and I like the idea of dealers who build bikes for the trails in this state. I don't want a hard tail, though, been there and now I'd like to play on a full suspension.

Thanks!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have never been on a Transition but, I had 2 Knollys, a Endorphin, and a Warden. They equate to the Scout and Patrol pretty well. In the end I found the Endorphin climbed better and didn't give up that much coming down. For the kind of riding you describe the Scout or Smuggler fit the bill and won't hold you back as you progress.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Here in WA, you can't go wrong with either. I own a Scout and it's a ton of fun! It's a great all rounder for our area. I actually live in Tacoma which is less than an hour from Tiger. If you want to check out my Scout to see what you think, I'll be happy to meet up with you. PM me if you want to check out my Scout to see what you think. For the record, I'm not selling it...just letting you check it out for yourself.  

I also own a Sentinel but that's a whole different beast right there. My Sentinel is a perfect fit for Tiger Mountain.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Battery said:


> Here in WA, you can't go wrong with either. I own a Scout and it's a ton of fun! It's a great all rounder for our area. I actually live in Tacoma which is less than an hour from Tiger. If you want to check out my Scout to see what you think, I'll be happy to meet up with you. PM me if you want to check out my Scout to see what you think. For the record, I'm not selling it...just letting you check it out for yourself.
> 
> I also own a Sentinel but that's a whole different beast right there. My Sentinel is a perfect fit for Tiger Mountain.


Please for the love of my bank account, don't post pics of those awesome bikes!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Rolltide386 said:


> Please for the love of my bank account, don't post pics of those awesome bikes!


Here you go! 









Oh wait, you said to NOT post them. 

Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## SlowAndSteady (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I've been looking (online) at some other options, for example from Evil and from GG, but neither offer aluminum frames and I'm not really in the market for carbon. I looked at the Santa Cruz Bronson, but I think there I'd be getting less for my money. I do like the idea of boutique brands, kinda like the microbrands of my watches. I also looked at Rocky Mountain Altitude, but that has a press-fit bb, so I think I'll pass.

My local dealer currently doesn't have either Transition in stock, they said Transition is running a bit behind. So, they have my number and hopefully I'll hear back soon. I may call Transition up on Monday and see if I can go up to their factory store after all.

If there are other aluminum bikes similar to the two I'm looking at somewhere in that $4K price range that I should be researching, let me know. But I definitely want to try out SBG.


----------



## SlowAndSteady (Feb 28, 2019)

Actually, one more question... any thoughts on the 2019 Spectral AL 6.0? I realize some of the components aren't quite as good and a pressfit bb, but... has anyone ridden one now that it's 150/160mm? I only found one review of the 2019 on YouTube, but I'm wondering how it compares to the other models I'm looking at.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Battery said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bastard


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

SlowAndSteady said:


> Actually, one more question... any thoughts on the 2019 Spectral AL 6.0? I realize some of the components aren't quite as good and a pressfit bb, but... has anyone ridden one now that it's 150/160mm? I only found one review of the 2019 on YouTube, but I'm wondering how it compares to the other models I'm looking at.


Never ridden one. Check out the Diamondback Release lineup too. Diamondback is in our area (Kent) and you can probably pick up direct from their warehouse. There are a lot of Release models in our area! They make the Release in carbon and aluminum.


----------



## SlowAndSteady (Feb 28, 2019)

Battery said:


> Never ridden one. Check out the Diamondback Release lineup too. Diamondback is in our area (Kent) and you can probably pick up direct from their warehouse. There are a lot of Release models in our area! They make the Release in carbon and aluminum.


Thanks, I looked at them, but even the Release 3 has budget components. I'm not trying to sound like a snob given my lack of experience here, but I would like to start on a better platform.

So, about that Scout of yours that's not for sale


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

SlowAndSteady said:


> Thanks, I looked at them, but even the Release 3 has budget components. I'm not trying to sound like a snob given my lack of experience here, but I would like to start on a better platform.
> 
> So, about that Scout of yours that's not for sale


I built mine from scratch. Can't say how much it's worth. The bike and components are new with only 6 miles on everything 

Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

If you want to drive up to Bellingham, here is a nice Scout for you to check out: https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2519114/

I'm not sure what's your size. This one's large. I would have to check the Transition sizing chart to see if you are L or XL. I'm 5'11" and ride L so I wouldn't be surprised if you are the same size too.


----------



## SlowAndSteady (Feb 28, 2019)

Battery said:


> I built mine from scratch. Can't say how much it's worth. The bike and components are new with only 6 miles on everything
> .


I was just joking, but you do bring up a question I've had. I think buying a factory-built bike is usually cheaper than if you were to buy all those same components yourself and build a frame, right? Since the company likely gets high volume discounts, etc. So at what point is building your own worth it? Were there numerous components that you knew you were going to upgrade, or did you build it for the experience of it? Or both?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

SlowAndSteady said:


> I was just joking, but you do bring up a question I've had. I think buying a factory-built bike is usually cheaper than if you were to buy all those same components yourself and build a frame, right? Since the company likely gets high volume discounts, etc. So at what point is building your own worth it? Were there numerous components that you knew you were going to upgrade, or did you build it for the experience of it? Or both?


I started to build my own when I got sick of dealing with OEM bike builds from the factory. I decided to try something crazy for my Scout build. I wanted to buy almost all "new take off parts" from Pink Bike sellers and fill in the rest with what deals I can locate. I managed to save almost $2k in total costs from OEM component prices. This savings also included parts I already had in my garage from a previous build. I also came around $500 from max price for a stock high end Scout build too.

Personally, I would only start a bike build project if I can get the frame on discount and brand new. I found my Scout frame for 50 percent off brand new on Pink Bike. It was unregistered and not built. The dude decided to get a 2017 carbon Scout frame seeing they didn't make a carbon Scout for 2018.

This is what I found:

[Pink Bike] Specialized Hill Billy and Butcher GRID 2.6" tires - $75 brand new for the set
[Pink Bike] SRAM GX Eagle drivetrain - $300 new take off 
[Pink Bike] SRAM Code R brakes with pads and uncut brake lines - $200/set as new take off (MSRP = $150 each) 
[Transition] 2018 Rockshox Revelation RC fork specifically for the Scout- $500 new (15 percent off) 
[Speed Gear Bike Shop] 27.5" Stan's Sentry / Bitex hubs custom wheel build - $500 
[Ride Lost Co] Truvativ Descendent 6K DUB crank - $105 (OEM price) [Bellingham shop!]

Parts I already had: 
PNW Components handlebar, 45mm stem, and Loam Lever 
WTB Volt saddle 
Race Face Aeffect 150mm dropper post

I plan to swap out the dropper for a PNW Components Rainier 170mm in the near future. I'm not a big fan of the Race Face Aeffect.


----------



## SlowAndSteady (Feb 28, 2019)

Battery said:


> I started to build my own when I got sick of dealing with OEM bike builds from the factory. I decided to try something crazy for my Scout build. I wanted to buy almost all "new take off parts" from Pink Bike sellers and fill in the rest with what deals I can locate. I managed to save almost $2k in total costs from OEM component prices. This savings also included parts I already had in my garage from a previous build. I also came around $500 from max price for a stock high end Scout build too.
> 
> Personally, I would only start a bike build project if I can get the frame on discount and brand new. I found my Scout frame for 50 percent off brand new on Pink Bike. It was unregistered and not built. The dude decided to get a 2017 carbon Scout frame seeing they didn't make a carbon Scout for 2018.
> 
> ...


Ah, cool, that makes a lot of sense, and thank you for the details. I'm used to building things from parts in my other hobbies, so that's what I was wondering about here. Still, buying a factory built for my first bike makes sense in my head, to see how it's supposed to be done correctly. At least in theory  I also probably don't have all the right tools yet, so that will come with component replacement down the line.

Thanks!


----------



## SlowAndSteady (Feb 28, 2019)

Just wanted to give an update. I drove up to Bellingham today to do some test rides. I took out a Sentinel, Patrol and Scout. Given the weather, I only rode around the neighborhood, but did find a park with a nice little hill for some climbing tests.

Sentinel - I rode this bike first, and this was my first 29" ride. The bike felt like I imagined a 29" would feel. I felt the rotational inertia of the front tire, and the bike felt somewhat boat-like to me. Not terrible, mind you, but it didn't respond to steering inputs like I wanted it to. It climbed ok but I didn't like how heavy the front felt while I was struggling uphill.

Patrol - I liked 27.5" right away. The steering felt quick but not twitchy. Overall the bike handled well, though I did notice how much the suspension moved under hard pedaling. It climbed well, but better-so with the rear damping closed. No real complaints at all, though, a great bike and one I'd be happy with. 

Scout - I took this one out last. At first I didn't notice a big difference from the Patrol at slower speeds, but once I got going it definitely felt more responsive. I would compare the feeling to the mountain bikes I remember riding as a kid (rigid) but with the benefits of a suspension. It climbed best of the three and it handled sharply. Over a small rock garden by the shop it didn't give up much to the Patrol, but that isn't saying much as my test rides weren't all that long (10-15 minutes each). Still, I liked the responsiveness.

So, I drove back home... and bought a Scout at my local Transition dealer. I got the alloy GX in desert tan. I'm pretty excited. I kinda wish it had Code brakes and the GRIP2 fork, but given my skill level, I should be blown away by what I am getting. I can always upgrade in the future.

Big thanks go out to Battery for all the hand-holding he's given me behind the scenes!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, if you want a nice trail bike that will pedal uphill with some good manners and bomb the down and looking to spend under $4k, why not check out the Banshee Spitfire GX build on Jenson for $2500? Not as slack HTA as the Transitions, which IMHO makes for a better all around trail bike, I've ridden the Sentinal and it feels floppy on anything but pointed DH.
https://www.jensonusa.com/Banshee-Spitfire-GX-Eagle-Jenson-Bike


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

SlowAndSteady said:


> Just wanted to give an update. I drove up to Bellingham today to do some test rides. I took out a Sentinel, Patrol and Scout. Given the weather, I only rode around the neighborhood, but did find a park with a nice little hill for some climbing tests.
> 
> Sentinel - I rode this bike first, and this was my first 29" ride. The bike felt like I imagined a 29" would feel. I felt the rotational inertia of the front tire, and the bike felt somewhat boat-like to me. Not terrible, mind you, but it didn't respond to steering inputs like I wanted it to. It climbed ok but I didn't like how heavy the front felt while I was struggling uphill.
> 
> ...


Thanks man!
Great to hear you enjoyed the Scout. Like we discussed, don't worry too much about the GRIP damper. You will feel the difference if you ride someone else's bike or you upgrade to GRIP2 later on. The Scout is a very responsive bike and you will love how it feels at Duthie and other locations.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Congrats on the bike and welcome to the family!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Hey it was fun riding and meeting you today at Duthie! You rode much better than you realize. We will continue to work on your skill and get your experience up. You will build your riding endurance up before you know it.










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## SlowAndSteady (Feb 28, 2019)

And a thanks to you for all the tips, as well as for putting up with my sad cardio condition! As intimidating as the first day was, I still had fun. I helped me to not think about everything else going on in my life, which was a nice escape. Looking forward to more rides for sure!

Those are some fine looking bikes!


----------

